# My First Course Boldenone + Test Enanthate!



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

*Hello Users, *

*About Me: *

*Im 18 11stone 10lbs*

*Been Weight Lifting just over 16 month when i started i was weighing in at 9stone *

*I train 5 days a week working on different muscle groups everyday*

*Benching 210lbs (90kg) *

*I have an ok diet i eat 3 meals a day ( High in protein ) and 1-2 protein shakes. *

*Ive bought some Boldenone (10ml Vial)x2 and some Test Enanthate in the 1ml shots(250mg)x20 and am planning on stacking these 2 steroidsand hopefully starting this course tommorow, it may seem i am rushing into this but trust me im not i have read up on steroids TOO LONG and have a good understanding. I have made this thread to get some good information and some advice for my First Course.*

*How much of it should i take? *

*How long should i run it for? *

*Whats better for a PCT Clomid or Tamoxifen(Nolvadex) *

*If you could answer any of my questions or give me any further advice it would be much appreciated thanks very much *

*I have enclosed a picture of me for you to veiw *

*Cheers Matt*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Bro your 18, 11 stone and considering AAS? I wont lecture you...sod it I will! If you have read up on it for too long and your as clued up as you can be, why are you asking how much to take, about PCT and how long to run for? 18 is way too young for gear imo.

However, no matter what people tell you, you will prob use anyways. Drop the boldenone for your first course and just run the test @ 500mg for 10-12 weeks. Use Nolva and Clomid for your PCT. Post your diet in the diet forum and get it sorted before starting so you maximize your gains. Boldenone can be used another time once you know how you react to test.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

First of all, awesome pic, wish I had that body at 18,

Secondly, I'll get this out the way early because I'm sure a number of people are gonna say it but 18 is too young to be taking AAS, you're body won;t have fully developed and you should have plenty of natural testosterone to promote growth.

Thirdly, since you've already bought the gear and you appear to now a bit about cycling may I recommend that you only use the Test E for your first cycle, 10wks at 500mg per wk should give you good gains, I would also incorporate both Nolva & Clomid in you PCT.

The PCT sticky provides excellent advice for planning your PCT


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Beat me to it Waheed!! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Mosford said:


> Beat me to it Waheed!! Great minds think alike!


LOL :beer:


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheers for the quick reply's, And yeah ano that 18 isnt the right time to be taking anabolic steroids but i trained hard eat like a pig to get to my size now and now its like my limit for example i weight myself on a monday im 11stone 10lbs, on wednesday i get on the scales and im 11stone 6lbs and to be honest its pi**en me off. I am getting a bit fed up with not being the size i desire to be, and have been thinking of Steroids for a cuple of month now and i am going to go ahead and do what i aim for and be the size i have wished for.

So do you all think 500mg/2ml of Test Enanthate will be a better first course?

Should i not add boldenone futher in the course or leave it to test enanthate?

I have the cash for Nolva and Clomid but dont have a reliable salesman, does anyone know any good reliable websites that sell Nolva and Clomid ?

And when should i start the PCT ?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep 500mg/2ml is a good first course, leave the bold out. Unfortunately mate you cant ask for sources here for your PCT meds. PCT 2 weeks after your last shot of test mate. Post up your diet bro so we can sort that before you start anything..trust me when I say this, in this game diet is the key. Eat big = get big. Eat small = stay small. Eat crap = look crap. Eat good = look good..so if you eat big and good = Get big and look good. My maths lesson for today lol! But seriously, post up what you eat, you want to get off the best poss start for your course bro


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Very wise words from Waheed, a further point tho, do not start a cycle until you have all the necessary gear for PCT. I've just had to cut my first cycle short due to unforseen circumstances and I'd be fu(ked if I didn;t already have all my PCT gear ready


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Great information mate, thats exacly what i wanted to know, Im going to run the Test for 10 weeks. And also are test enanthate vials mixed sizes ans styles,? Because i have one with a white band where you crack it open and some without that and with black dots on the top of the vial.

Could i also ask you the best muscle for injecting into mate?

And should i post my diet on this thread or on the diet forum?

Cheers Mate


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I was using Sust mate, not an expert on Test E, trying posting a few pics of the vials if you can and I'm sure some of the experts will give you their opinions.

There's a sticky which gives all the details regarding Injection technique, make sure you give it a read, IMO the best muscle to inject into is the quad purely because its one of the easiest and you have complete control over the injection. Make sure you read the sticky tho.

As for your diet, it can't do any harm to post it in the diet section, be ready to have it picked apart mate, but everyone's only trying to help, don;t get ultra defensive if they do critise it, take their advice on board.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

parky, take it from me as i used gear when i was a teen, and know those who used it when they were teens.

you will be permanently stuck at your current height.

your bones will permanently close, leaving you with narrow shoulders, diminishing your physique.

you will from now on rely on gear every time you want to be build muscle, and a fast rate of strenght,

your source may leech upon you, thinking you are young, vulnerable, and that you really need gear and jack the prices up, or tell you to fck yourself.

your natural testosterone will shutdown for the rest of your life, so your dick will hardly ever work, and your gaining will be nothing short of sh1te.

then you have to consider the sort of side effects you will get, to name but a few

1. acne - do you think birds want your face full of acne but with huge muscles?

2. gyno - can you afford to take the risk? adults can take the risk because they can afford constant use of AI'S/SERMS and if that still ****s up they can afford the 2.5k surgery to remove the gyno.

those are just a few sides,

if you have gained 2stone, in 16months, that is O.K, but could be better, FOOD my freind is the most anabolic substance you have, you have a poor diet, 3 meals and 2 shakes, bro no offense im eating 8 a day and im currently on no cycle. i suggest you learn and exhaust every method of natural training before hitting gear.

you can use gear now, gain a few stone, after that you will stop gaining.

WHY?

because you havent nailed diet, no AAS will let you gain with a poor diet. trust me.

i suggest you reserach as much info as possible on natural training, if you really want ill give you the email address to a professional natural bodybuilder, you can literally rape him with questions and he will help you.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Parky said:


> *Hello Users, *
> 
> About Me:
> 
> ...


This is why you're not gaining at your age. No other reason.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

dantheman said:


> parky, take it from me as i used gear when i was a teen, and know those who used it when they were teens.
> 
> *you will be permanently stuck at your current height.*
> 
> ...


none of this has been scientifically proven


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

18teen and 10 weeks course with 500mg/E *.GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR LIFE *read the fertility thread on the top of the section.

Regarding the PCT:

day 1 clomid 200mg-nolva 60mg

day 2-21 clomid 50 mg-nolva 40mg


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My first course was at 18 - No problems.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont see the point in flaming him for his age, There are countless lads on this site who used at a young age, I still think it would be better to wait but as i know at 18 i would only listen to myself go with 500mg of test a week to be pinned all at once to save on scar tissue, Start PCT 2 weeks after your last jab and use clomid and nolva, Before you do start mate get your diet sorted thats the main advice.

You need to eat at least another 3 meals all with protein in!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

iwantmass said:


> DANTHEMAN any chance you could sort me that website out


Stop fishing for sources it is against the rules mate!


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Pauly is spot on..

3 meals a day... Aghhh

You need to eat more and more freqently, also not just protein!

Good quality fats and the right carbs at the right time.

I can assure you that with a better diet and training plan you will grow without AAS.

Oh, which leads me to my next comment.

Even with AAS you will not grow with your current diet bddy!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

babyshins said:


> Pauly is spot on..
> 
> 3 meals a day... Aghhh
> 
> ...


exactamondo!


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Goose said:


> exactamondo!


Cheers goose


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

what i wrote hasnt been scientically proven, its been theoretically proven.

it hasnt been scientifically proven as such because they dont want to take the risk.

iwantmass - the website on how to inject is - spotinjections.com

goose - do you have a large picture that i can view of you?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

babyshins said:


> Pauly is spot on..
> 
> 3 meals a day... Aghhh
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

dantheman said:


> what i wrote hasnt been scientically proven, its been theoretically proven.
> 
> it hasnt been scientifically proven as such because they dont want to take the risk.
> 
> ...


In theroy comunisim works.

I know plenty of young lads the have used gear from 16 upwards and none have had any stunted growth.

I have also yet to come across anyone on the Internet that has.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

walks said:


> In theroy comunisim works.
> 
> I know plenty of young lads the have used gear from 16 upwards and none have had any stunted growth.
> 
> I have also yet to come across anyone on the Internet that has.


what gear did they use ?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

dantheman said:


> what gear did they use ?


test dbol a bombs, and quite a few have never heard of pct.

Just your average thick teenagers


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Bro your 18, 11 stone and considering AAS? I wont lecture you...sod it I will! If you have read up on it for too long and your as clued up as you can be, why are you asking how much to take, about PCT and how long to run for? 18 is way too young for gear imo.
> 
> However, no matter what people tell you, you will prob use anyways. Drop the boldenone for your first course and just run the test @ 500mg for 10-12 weeks. Use Nolva and Clomid for your PCT. Post your diet in the diet forum and get it sorted before starting so you maximize your gains. Boldenone can be used another time once you know how you react to test.


 Good advice mate, idd add that at 18 you would be able to gain strength and size quite easily with the right diet and training,

you natty test will be at its highest and only gets lower with age so id train for a year or two and see where you get natural before you consider steroids(ideally) but if your dead set on using the advise given is good.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

babyshins said:


> Pauly is spot on..
> 
> 3 meals a day... Aghhh
> 
> ...


Excellent advice from Pauly and Babyshins, crack the diet first and then look into AAS matey.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I started when I was 18 pal, I used deca and sus tho for six weeks and put a stone on and kept most of it, gear has changed alot now, so be very careful what you get, you dont want chip fat going in you ****, I would try 1ml test and 1ml of deca, most common for first course


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

I understand mate but its hard to get sust and deca around where i live and there are too many fakes going about, and ive already bought the Test Enanthate and i know its legit and works.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Parky said:


> I understand mate but its hard to get sust and deca around where i live and there are too many fakes going about, and ive already bought the Test Enanthate and i know its legit and works.


Test e is fine and likely less pain than sustanon unless you get a batch of UG stuff with the sting.

Forget deca for a first cycle, it's way too suppressive.


----------

